# THANKSGIVING



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

For those of you who celebrate Thanksgiving here are some resources:

*Turkey Cooking and Carving Guide*

*Table Manners*

*How to Properly Open Champagne*


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

We're going to one of my daughter's friend's. I'm leaving everything to her.


----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

Though, as usual, it will just be my wife and me, we'll do it up. We like to eat.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

As seems to be our custom, the Eagles crib with be hosting Thanksgiving dinner this year. We will be roasting a 27 pound Turkey and various side dishes and friends will be adding a Bourbon baked ham and freshly baked German bread. Our daughter is baking her caramel apple, walnut pies and Mrs Eagle always bakes a couple of pumpkin pies and a mess of fruit filled Kolachy cookies, for nibbling before the feast!


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks like we’re returning to pre-covid gatherings, with between 12 and 16, at the moment.

No bourbon ham at our place, but maybe a rum ham, ala “Always Sunny in Philadelphia”!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Big T and eagle2250:

Recipes for the Rum and Bourbon Ham?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69989


That looks like just a plate full of whipped cream with something in the middle I can't explain, looks like a chocolate center?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That's the tip of the pie underneath the whipped cream.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Andy said:


> Big T and eagle2250:
> 
> Recipes for the Rum and Bourbon Ham?


Ya have to watch "Always Sunny in Philadelphia" for rum ham, bourbon ham, I know nothing about!

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> That's the tip of the pie underneath the whipped cream.


OK Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Oldsarge said:


> That's the tip of the pie underneath the whipped cream.


Oldsarge:

Not enough whipped cream!!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Big T said:


> Ya have to watch "Always Sunny in Philadelphia" for rum ham, bourbon ham, I know nothing about!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!


Big T:
"I know nothing about!" Right/Sure! 😲


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Andy said:


> Oldsarge:
> 
> Not enough whipped cream!!


You can't have enough whipped cream.


----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

Andy said:


> Oldsarge:
> 
> Not enough whipped cream!!


I think I still have that album.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Andy said:


> Big T and eagle2250:
> 
> Recipes for the Rum and Bourbon Ham?


The bourbon ham recipe is pretty straightforward. I start out by pouring bourbon over the ham and putting it i the oven for 30 to 45 minutes at 350 degrees, after which we pull it out and liberally brush it with a mixture of Bourbon, brown sugar and orange juice and a heavy squirt of mustard.. It goes back in the oven for an additional hour and a half (on until it's done). Don't measure, just do it. Enjoy.


----------

